
Boffins create quantum gas with temperature BELOW absolute zero - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/05/quantum_gas_below_absolute_zero/
======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5004423>

Alternative submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5008059>

Why this is not what you think: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5008111>

